# Le lecteur CD/DVD de mon Ibook G4 ne fonctionne plus ...



## Bazook (5 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

depuis aujourd'hui, mon lecteur CD/DVD de mon Ibook ne marche plus. En effet, quand j'insère un CD il fait un bruit bizarre, un "cloc" comme si quelque chose dans le slot-in bloquait, puis au bout d'une dizaine de secondes, il me l'ejecte sans même le lire sur mon mac.

Faut-il changer le lecteur ou y'a t'il un autre moyen ?

Et si il faut changer combien cela va t'il me couter ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Bullwei (5 Février 2006)

si t'es encore sous garanti appelle le SAV


----------



## Bazook (5 Février 2006)

Non malheureusement je ne suis plus sous garantie et j'ai vu que le faire réparer par Aplle me couterait env. 400 ¤, alors est-ce que je peux mettre un Combo externe sur mon mac à la place ? Et est-ce qu'il marche tous sur un mac ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Xingshu (5 Février 2006)

Salut!
Tu peux brancher sur ton ibook n'importe quel graveur de cd/dvd externe par le biais d'un port USB2 ... tu peux aussi peut-être envisager de remplacer toi-même le graveur de l'ibook ... http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=4187 A 149 euros, au lieu des 400 annoncés par le sav, ça mérite d'être envisagé ;-) surtout que tu gagnes un graveur de dvd au change


----------



## Bazook (5 Février 2006)

Merci beaucoup ! Je pense que je vais faire ça ! 

Encore merci pour votre aide vous êtes vraiment le meilleur forum sur Mac !


----------



## je_suis_un_arbre (28 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème que Bazook et j'aimerais savoir s'il n'y a pas une solution à ce problème autre que de dire "il est mort". 
J'ai déjà changé mon lecteur, il ne fonctionnait plus, mais ne faisait pas du tout le même bruit et ne me rendait jamais le cd de lui-même. Là, il prend le cd et l'ejecte directement. C'est peut-être un problème de logiciel ou je sais pas quoi?
Merci 
bonne journée.


----------



## melaure (28 Juillet 2008)

Sinon des fois dans les petites annonces, il y a des pièces.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Juillet 2008)

l'Ibook c'est le plus compliqué à ouvrir et dans ce cas bien précis choisir de changer soit même le lecteur c'est quasi mission impossible.

Même si ce n,'est pas un I Book lors du changement du superdrive de mon PB 12', je l'ai confié à une personne qui s'y connaissait, (pour le PB 12' il faut toucher à la carte mère...)

Voilà, mais si tu sens les capacités de le faire alors fonce..


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

je_suis_un_arbre a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème que Bazook et j'aimerais savoir s'il n'y a pas une solution à ce problème autre que de dire "il est mort".
> J'ai déjà changé mon lecteur, il ne fonctionnait plus, mais ne faisait pas du tout le même bruit et ne me rendait jamais le cd de lui-même. Là, il prend le cd et l'ejecte directement. C'est peut-être un problème de logiciel ou je sais pas quoi?
> Merci
> bonne journée.


Problème logiciel, je ne pense pas. Les lecteurs font partis des pièces les plus fragiles. Sûrement car elles sont fabriquer "à la va vite".


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2008)

J'ai filé mon iBook G4 12" à un pote et il a le problème de la carte mère/puce graphique. Je sais qu'il a récupéré le clavier pour faire un iBook qui marche avec deux. Peut-être a-t-il encore le lecteur de DVD si quelqu'un en cherche un ...


----------

